# compilieren kdebase-3.4.0 schlägt fehl.

## JoHo42

Ich bin dabei KDEBASE-3.4.0 mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" zu installieren.

Allerdings schlägt das Compilieren immer wieder fehl.

new -fno-common -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o konq_popupmenu.lo konq_popupmenu.cc

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x4a9): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x50e): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x66c): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x6c1): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x6f2): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x839): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x89e): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x9fc): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0xa51): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0xa82): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

: undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0xbcf): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::mimeTypes()':

: undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0xc23): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::mimeTypes()':

: undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0xd6f): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::mimeTypes()':

: undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0xd94): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::mimeTypes()':

: undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0xe82): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::mimeTypes()':

: undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [konq_sound.la] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.4.0/work/kdebase-3.4.0/libkonq'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.4.0/work/kdebase-3.4.0/libkonq'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.4.0/work/kdebase-3.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruss JörgLast edited by JoHo42 on Mon Apr 11, 2005 10:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Earthwings

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich bin dabei KDEBASE-3.4.0 mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" zu installieren.

 

Hoffentlich nicht ACCE... auf der Kommandozeile.

Poste mal bitte emerge --info.

----------

## JoHo42

ich baue immer aus der Komandozeile ist das falsch?

Also

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -ub "=kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0"

Gruss Jörg

----------

## psyqil

Lies doch mal die Stickies: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-215276.html

----------

## Aldo

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Lies doch mal die Stickies: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-215276.html

 

Und nachdem das geschehen ist passe deine make.conf an:

```
`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead. 
```

----------

## Earthwings

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Poste mal bitte emerge --info.

 

----------

## JoHo42

Also die Stickies kannte ich schon.

Zumindestens die Sachen die da drin stehen.

Und gemask habe ich auch so einiges.

Allerdings habe ich beim Installieren von KDE-3.4.0 gesagt kommt mach alles

mir egal. Da ich im Falles eines Falles immer noch die Binärpackete von den alten

Versionen habe und somit das System sofort in seinem Uhrsprungszustand setzen kann.

Ebenfalls habe ich /etc/ gesichert.

Was jetzt wohl neu für mich ist, ist das mit dem -march.

Ich habe beim compelieren tatsächlich -mcpu drin.

Die Änderung habe ich verpennt.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen alle Packete die mit KDE-3.4.0 installiert worden sind,

habe das ganze perfekt überstanden und meins System läuft immer noch sehr stabiel.

Kann mich also nicht beklagen.

emerge --info kommt heute Nachmittag.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## JoHo42

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich bin dabei KDEBASE-3.4.0 mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" zu installieren.
> 
> Allerdings schlägt das Compelieren immer wieder fehl.
> 
> new -fno-common -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o konq_popupmenu.lo konq_popupmenu.cc
> ...

 

----------

## slick

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Also die Stickies kannte ich schon.

 

Bezweifel ich -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html - Punkt 13. "Spagettiposts" wie das obige sind sehr schlecht zu lesen. 

Und welchen Sinn hatte jetzt das Selbstzitat? Text dazu vergessen?  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Alles klar dann mache ich das ganze im QUOTE:

Hier aber mein:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1, 2.6.10 i686)
> ...

 

Gruss Jörg

----------

## JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> r/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o konq_popupmenu.lo konq_popupmenu.cc
> 
> .libs/konq_sound.o(.text+0x59d): In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':
> ...

 

Das ist jetzt die neuste Fehlermeldung auch ohne dem -mcpu in der make.conf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe -mcpu=i686 ganz rausgenommen.

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand schnell helfen. Ich hÃ¤nge hier mit so einem defekten KDE rum.

So noch ein paar INFOs, ich habe KDE-Base mit dem 3.4.3-20050110 Compilier compiliert.

Dies schlägt fehl.

Jetzt habe ich noch mit dem alten Compilier 3.3.4-20050130 compiliert dies schlägt ebenfalls Fehl.

Was soll ich tun. Ist diest nicht ein fall für die Bug-reports? Ich babe dort noch nie was hingesendet.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da fällt mir auch nichts ein. Und in so einem Fall mache ich ab und an prophylaktisch ein revdep-rebuild.

----------

## JoHo42

Was ist ein:

 *Quote:*   

>  revdep-rebuild

 

Gruss Jörg

----------

## flammenflitzer

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

führe einfach mal revdep-rebuild -pv aus. Ist im gentoolkit enthalten.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Checking dynamic linking consistency...
> 
> führe einfach mal revdep-rebuild -pv aus. Ist im gentoolkit enthalten.
> ...

 

So das hat jetzt geklappt mein System scheint wieder sauber zu sein.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch Probleme mit den kdebase-3.4.0

Diese Packete lassen sich alle nicht komplilieren und brechen immer mit

den obrigen Meldungen ab.

Ich habe es mit zwei unterschiedlichen GCC versucht.

gcc-3.3.5-20050110 und

gcc-3.4.3-20050130.

Gruss Jörg

(Den Befehl kannte ich noch nicht, habe da lange nicht mehr die Doku gelesen.)

----------

